# ghostscript liest keine Acrobat 6 PDFs



## Saiz (13. September 2004)

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar, das aktuelle ghostscript 8.14 kann Acrobat 6 dateien nicht verarbeiten. Kennt einer abhilfe?


----------

